# Setting up home network



## Frozen001 (May 31, 2011)

Hello,

I have been bouncing between Linux and FreeBSD for a secondary computer I have.  I think I have settled on FreeBSD, but have some questions.

1) I want it to boot to the console, and still have X-windows available.  I ideally want to be able to access my GMail, and roadrunner e-mail accounts via something like alpine.  Is this going to be an issue?  I would prefer to keep all messages that I do not delete on the e-mail servers so I can access them elsewhere via webmail interfaces.

2) I want to have it set up so I can use it to store files from other computers on my home network, all windows machines.  I have not looked at all of the setup manual, but I am sure this will not be an issue

3) I want to be able to remotely log onto the BSD box from outside my home network.  I intend to setup a DynamicDNS service, and My Netgear router I believe will work with this, as it has setting for it.  I have not gone through the process yet, but I know I have to somehow forward ports to the BSD box, but do not know which ones or ranges to do so.  I would like FTP access, webserver, and telnet/ssh access.

Any help or pointers to guides/tutorials on this stuff would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2011)

Threads with three wildly varying topics in them tend to become a chaotic mess. To anyone replying: keep it very short and to the point, please. Original poster, if you have more questions after these, post them as _separate_ topics in the proper subforums instead of lumping them together.


----------



## Frozen001 (Jun 1, 2011)

OK So Lets start with 1.

1) I want it to boot to the console, and still have X-windows available. I ideally want to be able to access my GMail, and roadrunner e-mail accounts via something like alpine. Is this going to be an issue? I would prefer to keep all messages that I do not delete on the e-mail servers so I can access them elsewhere via webmail interfaces.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 1, 2011)

Frozen001 said:
			
		

> OK So Lets start with 1.
> 
> 1) I want it to boot to the console, and still have X-windows available. I ideally want to be able to access my GMail, and roadrunner e-mail accounts via something like alpine. Is this going to be an issue? I would prefer to keep all messages that I do not delete on the e-mail servers so I can access them elsewhere via webmail interfaces.



You can install xserver and *ssh -X* into your box running your xapps over your network.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2011)

1) not a problem
2) If you're going to share between *nix servers NFS is the way to go. If you also have Windows clients you'll need net/samba35.
3) Stick with SSH for now. That'll only need port 22 forwarded on your router. Should be fairly easy to set up, have a look for your router on this list: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


----------



## Frozen001 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I am hoping to have BSD installed on the system tonight. Too many projects going, but I want this to get up and running so I am going to spend some time on it tonight.  Hopefully I can get the base installed and networking up.  Then I will move on to getting connected to my e-mail accounts.  I am sure I will have more questions as I go.


----------

